# Current Annuity Rates in Ireland?



## ivan

I've searched the web without success for this information, and would prefer not to get involved with people trying to sell annuities just yet.

What annual income could I expect from €100,000 payment for annuity with following conditions or similar:

Male aged 65 with wife aged 63.  Two lives.  Escalating at 3% p.a.


----------



## ajapale

Is this [broken link removed] what you need?
ajapale


----------



## Meritas

Go to the following website: www.pensionchoice.ie click on the tab for personal quotations and then select Guaranteed Pension Plan Quotation. This is Irish Life's website for annuity rates.  It is designed for use by brokers & intermediaries and as such has some jargon, but play around with it and you should get what you need.


----------



## endowed

Hi Ivan,

Bill Tyson had an article about annuities in yesterday's _Indo_ (free registration req.) which might be of use to you.

The table that's mentioned in the piece is available only in the hard-copy version of the newspaper but it has a price comparison between providers when you purchase an annuity for €100,000.


----------

